# Lowering my altima 2.5s 2005



## Jabbathehott (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi all!

I'm currently looking to lower my car and I wanted to know which new parts I will need and if the parts I chose are good...

I'm currently going to buy the Tein H lowering springs and I don't know which other part of the whole suspension I need to replace, nor which brand/type to choose...


----------

